# wood fungus



## susan mccurry (Nov 17, 2010)

my hardwood floor is disintegrating as well as a couple of cabinets falling off the wall. new soft spots are showing up in other rooms on the hardwood. the trim around a window is soft also. the house used to be stucco. it was torn out and visibly rotted wood replaced. the house was termited about 5 years ago before this started. where can i go to get a piece of the porus wood checked to find out whats going on


----------



## PAbugman (Jun 29, 2010)

Houses that were improperly "stuccoed" or "Exterior Insulation Finishing Systems" installed wrong usually have more than one problem. Termites, carpenter ants, and pervasive wood rot/fungus go together. The termites may be back in spite of treatment. Taking a piece of wood somewhere will get that piece diagnosed, but if multiple problems exist then you will be missing potentially important information about your house. I suggest hiring a structural engineer to do a thorough assessment of your structure. They will be objective as they do not do repairs; they are in the information business. It will be expensive, but my sense is that much is wrong at your house. Keep us posted.


----------

